# Cleaning a grinder



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi

Bought a thoroughly filthy grinder. Stripped it down and cleaned and hoovered all the bits, removed some parts to replace.

The top burr carrier thingy was revolting and is now clean after removing the burr and soaking.

However, the brass(?) bit that this screws into is covered in hard, compacted coffee.

Does any one have a good idea how to clean it, scraping it with wooden/bamboo cocktail/kebab skewers is taking too long!

All advice embraced warmly.

Thanks!

J


----------



## Zakalwe (Oct 19, 2014)

Can it be removed? If so, would a soak overnight in a mild detergent solution soften the compacted coffee?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Have you tried a soak in Puly Caff?


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

If you can protect any bearings or the like (try plasticine or similar) then steam clean..... wallpaper stripper or steam wand maybe?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

What grinder is it?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

grumpydaddy said:


> wallpaper stripper or steam wand maybe?


Wallpaper stripper? I wouldn't put that anywhere near my grinder? I ingest what comes out of my grinder, I don't fancy wallpaper stripper.

Steam wand and electrical appliances surely can't be a good combo?


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

The bits aren't removable. Not by me anyway!

Have soaked the bits that are and most things are coming up beautifully. Just struggling to clean the sides of the chamber where the bottom burr spins.

I think several hours with a cloth would work. Could I Use a brand new Green scourer or would that risk damage to anything? I presume the threaded bit would be fine with that?


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

The hose that comes from steam generator will not have been involved in the stripper head operation.

The implication seemed to me to be that the dirty part is outside of the motor casing area.... If there is coffee in with the motor it is a bigger problem than it first seemed.

I have washed filthy electronics in the sink before now.... the key is to then dry it thoroughly..... Hairdryers and airing cupboards do well in combination


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

What grinder is it?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Rr55 I believe


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Indeed.


----------

